# It's A Tad Rough!.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Especially for those of us on here that are doing the Clipper Round the World Race.. And any others that like a bit of rough sea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=T4FIS1FnOQg

ray.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

8O 8O 

B****y Hell,not for me thanks-I get sea sick on a 20 minute trip around Scarborough bay on a calm day.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Sheeeeeeee it Commander 

Thats SERIOUSLY vomit inducing just watching it !!!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Weather like that we old submariners used to say " Happiness is 500' deep"


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

It always amazes me with videos like this that there is some mad fool taking the video.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Its the famous one of the Cruise ship doing the Parabolic rolling that amazes me.

I bet alot of the passengers would never want to see a cruise ship ever again!


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Good find Ray

Hopefully we have passed all the bad bits !! 

See you are just behind me 

Tim on Casper


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes Ray, pull that anchor up and get a move on. :lol: 

tony(gemmyjan)


----------

